# Haunted Tiki Island 2008 - my yard haunt



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey everybody, I'm still pretty new (well I signed up along time ago but I haven't done much here yet) but I thought I'd introduce myself with a video of the last years haunt so you can see what I'm into.


YouTube - Haunted Tiki Island 2008

Interested to hear what you guys think about my non traditionally themed haunt.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

looks awesome...

Lots of effects and animated props...

How long hae you been doing this for?


Ruggerz


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

We have been doing this for two years, and this is the last year we will be doing a tiki themed haunt.

Here is the first year, and was our first yard haunt.

YouTube - Haunted Tiki Island - Halloween Yard Haunt 2007


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice.

I've seen your (2008) stuff before, somewhere. Either elsewhere, or stumbled on it via youtube. It's always interesting to see how others tackle a similar idea. I like the lighting very much, yet it's about as opposite from ours as you can get.



I've been working a similar angle on our yard for some time, though I lack your animation abilities. '09 is also going to be our last with the general theme...



So, are you adding anything in 09? And what's your 2010 plans?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I like the use of colors - gives it a very unnatural feeling for all those colors to come popping out of the dark.
That stirring skele - that's one of my fav's. The hunchback look to it is very disturbing - it kind of looks like it's ready to pounce.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

OH! Your first prop in the video was the calender background a couple months back!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Well done! As a fellow Tiki Freak I can dig it! But why stop??? 
I put a few of my tiki's out a few years ago, but up here unless its a totem pole people don't get it...


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Halloween Forum. Wicked haunt you had, love it.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

litemareb4xmas said:


> Well done! As a fellow Tiki Freak I can dig it! But why stop???
> I put a few of my tiki's out a few years ago, but up here unless its a totem pole people don't get it...


We are creative people, we crave change and challenge. 2010 will be a haunted carnival and circus, but one like you haven't seen before. Should be rad. Hopefully everyone else in my crew will still be psyched and not "over it".


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

devils chariot said:


> We are creative people, we crave change and challenge. 2010 will be a haunted carnival and circus, but one like you haven't seen before. Should be rad. Hopefully everyone else in my crew will still be psyched and not "over it".


Oh dude. I am going to be excited to see what you come up with for 2010. I am doing a haunted carnival theme as well. I don't know what you have up your sleeve, but I don't think I have seen my ideas out there either. I hope we aren't thinking the same stuff, because I have a feeling you would totally out do me.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

you wont have to hold your breath for long, were starting props for 2010 this year. So there will a couple of things to look at.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

devils chariot said:


> you wont have to hold your breath for long, were starting props for 2010 this year. So there will a couple of things to look at.


I am working on stuff for 2010 as well. I couldn't possibly get it all done this year so that is why I am not doing a haunted carnival theme until next year.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The Haunted Tiki Island theme is so scary. I really liked it and the the scare-actors look great.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi DevilsChariot! Nice to see you over on these boards too! 

I love your Tiki haunt, and while I wouldn't be able to retire such awesome work - I can't wait to see what you come up with on the circus theme.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

You know what it reminded me of? And don't take this the wrong way because I mean it as a compliment. It kinda reminded me of the Monster Island from the Scooby Doo Movie. Only much much darker. But yeah it gave me that feel and some ideas of my own if I wasn't already doing a Boondox theme lol. Great stuff, I really love the look and feel. The colors are amazing.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool, devils chariot. I have to agree with Samhain.Voodoo about the Scooby Doo 'Monster Island' comparison


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen that movie in a long time, but yeah that the feel i'm going for , scary but more fun and kinda theme parkish carnival fun. Cannibalism is a pretty gruesome subject matter, but nothing rainbow lights can't fix!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Very cool!

I made these a few years ago (for a friend's high-school reunion). I can post a how-to, if anybody is interested.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

That way cool. I'd like to know how you made him. (i can guess, but its more fun to see.)


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I had been thinking of a Tiki Terror theme lately and so glad to see this! We live on an island and have a tiki bar in town that lots of people like. I thought that theme might be fun, either this year or next.


----------

